# Quality saddle? Saddle Uses?



## arabianrider00 (Apr 20, 2017)

wilsonaact said:


> Hey all,
> I am saddle shopping online. I have found a few that I am considering. The first I like it because of the American Flag. (https://www.tackwholesale.com/images/American-Flag-West-Saddle-Set-19-2001PAT-NEW.v2.jpg)
> The second I like also (https://www.tackwholesale.com/images/Tahoe-Sparkle-Conchos-Saddle-Set-All-New.v3.thumb_x480.jpg)
> I have also come across a saddle that was called a roping/barrel combo saddle. Would you recommend this?
> ...


First I will say, never buy a saddle solely because of looks. I have found that most western saddles with colorful designs on them are very cheaply made, fall apart quickly, do not fit the horse, and are not comfortable. The American flag saddle, based on a first impression, looks cheaply made to me. The leather looks thin and cardboardish and the seat does not look comfortable. The second saddle I would say the same; thin and cardboard-like leather, and not much padding anywhere. I have also heard before that the trees of Tahoe saddles sometimes bend or warp, causing a sore-backed and cranky horse.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure a roping/barrel saddle is just a pretty normal barrel saddle with a horn made for roping. It would work fine for pretty much anything Western, I would think.

An all-around saddle is what it sounds like. It's a generic, regular Western saddle that one could use for pretty much anything. 

I would say don't buy either of the saddles you posted links too. They look cheap and junky and would probably fall apart very quick. If you are looking for a GOOD saddle, look at Billy Cook, Circle Y, etc. However, they can be realllyyy expensive. Your other option would be a good old Wintec western saddle. If you are looking for a relatively cheap, reliable, comfortable, well-made saddle..go to Wintec. They make regular all around saddles, and I believe they make barrel saddles now too. They are what I rode in for a few years before I switched to an English saddle, and I never had a bad experience with one.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Why do you need to be shopping for a saddle? New horse? Your horse has matured and changed shape? New discipline?

I recommend looking at saddles that are available near you. I would prefer a better quality used than less expensive new. The better quality used will be more comfortable for you and your horse and will even make you ride better.


----------



## wilsonaact (May 6, 2017)

I am getting a new horse and the saddle I currently have is a size and a half to big. I don't have a tack store nearby so I thought I would look online. I heard that tack wholesalers was a good place to purchase tack. I have never heard of the Tahoe brand before which is why I brought it to you guys. I have also joined the rodeo team at my school so it was time for me to get new tack. 

There is a saddle that is used (roping/barrel combo) that I am looking at. It is made by frontier saddlery. What is your view on this brand?

Pictures:
https://images.craigslist.org/00d0d_kGNeqiqDPLz_1200x900.jpg
https://images.craigslist.org/00d0d_kGNeqiqDPLz_1200x900.jpg
https://images.craigslist.org/00s0s_4TjM4isjMua_1200x900.jpg


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So.... here is the link to that red, white and blue saddle package and price...
https://www.tackwholesale.com/patriotic-american-flag-item-western-around-saddle-p-5329.html
I'm _not _going to "knock" the company representing the tack but when you read the blurb and find a "limited 2 year warranty on saddle tree" I would be very wary of the quality of the product.

I have never seen a combo of barrel/roping saddle made about the same saddle...
That is just not a known combo to me...

So I will also say...buy a older, already broke-in comfortable leather saddle of a good name and reputation you recognize.
A saddle pad with that design will cost you about $30...
A entry level leather, biothane or nylon bridle about $20...
A horse who will not be sored, nor you having a saddle that offers you years more of good riding service is worth so much more.. near priceless.
By me, I can buy a used saddle, leather...in good condition for as little as $200 and go up from that price depending upon name & condition but for the most part..._under $400._

Or indeed Wintec, Abetta, Big Horn are names of synthetic that have many write and speak well of the quality of the saddle over time...

Like with anything...knock-offs are everywhere and so is the range of quality.
The secret is to get a good "foundation", better known as the tree to keep the saddle safe and intact when riding to protect your horses back.
All the "fluff", the pretty and amenities you can add yourself over time with a pretty saddle pad, conchos and such...
Without that good foundation though you can be looking at throwing your money away in a short time and vet bills to replace your investment with a sored horse possibly.
Do your research about saddle trees, how to check them to be in good condition on a used saddle and what to look for and avoid on a "new" saddle of questionable quality.
There is a saying that if the price is to good to be true, it probably is...
Sadly, in this case...unless you are using this saddle for a room ornamentation I would not buy either with such a warranty on "new" merchandise. :frown_color:
Try looking at www.chickssaddlery.com , www.jeffersequine.com , www.horse.com , Horse Supplies, Horse Tack, Horse Sheets, Fly Sheets and much more from Schneider Saddlery , for entry level saddles of leather or synthetic. This is just a few of hundreds of places who sell various saddles you can find with a simple search. 
Again, look with your eyes open to craftsmanship, quality of the product and warranty on said product.
_jmo...

_ Good luck with you saddle search.
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I just saw your post about the Frontier saddle....
If it is this company... _https://www.westernshop.com/store/department/20/SADDLES/_
They _appear _to be nice saddles with some hefty price tags to match...
I do not know or recognize the name, but don't claim to know all manufacturers either.
Price does _not_ always equal exceptional quality so don't go by that either...

So, my only issue with the saddle you posted from craigslist is no stirrups seen so add up to $150 for a quality leather stirrup to compliment the saddle and of good quality.
And the saddle fleece is very worn, in decent condition but worn and heavily compressed..
For the right price, possibilities...only you know what the right price is though.
I would though be checking carefully in person that saddle before making any purchase...
You would do well to know all the measurements of tree width, tree twist width for rider comfort and how the "pocket" is for you to get in and get out of it if you are going to be roping.
:runninghorse2:.....


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That first saddle you posted, the flag one, steer clear of that, it's Asian made and you will not like it and it will sore your horse. They are less than garbage.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

arabianrider00 said:


> First I will say, never buy a saddle solely because of looks. I have found that most western saddles with colorful designs on them are very cheaply made, fall apart quickly, do not fit the horse, and are not comfortable. The American flag saddle, based on a first impression, looks cheaply made to me. The leather looks thin and cardboardish and the seat does not look comfortable. The second saddle I would say the same; thin and cardboard-like leather, and not much padding anywhere. I have also heard before that the trees of Tahoe saddles sometimes bend or warp, causing a sore-backed and cranky horse.
> 
> *Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure a roping/barrel saddle is just a pretty normal barrel saddle with a horn made for roping. It would work fine for pretty much anything Western, I would think.*
> 
> ...


Old thread, but they are NOT the same. A roping saddle is heavier, has a lower cantle (unless you buy a high back, and those are usually a LOT more expensive), the swells are shaped differently, the horn is very different, there's a LOT more saddle there than a barrel saddle has. Think about what a roper does: Running down a calf or steer right out of the gate in a straight line, and then the cowboy is bailing off to throw the calf and tie it. They are made for strength.

Roping Saddle




Barrel saddles are high-backed, deeper seated, lighter, less saddle between horse and rider, you're meant to feel the horse through the saddle more and for the horse to feel the rider's more subtle cues, the swells are shaped to more easily rest your thighs against (Think about the sharp turns the barrel rider and horse makes).

Barrel Racing Saddle



Where I call to question that site's information is they say a barrel saddle has no 'flank' girth/cinch. I've yet to see one that doesn't have one unless it wasn't fully rigged at the time of purchase.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

wilsonaact said:


> I am getting a new horse and the saddle I currently have is a size and a half to big. [/url]


I know the thread is a little old, but, I just happened back by and must ask: What the heck constitutes a "size and a half?"

Anybody is welcome to shed light on this.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

boots said:


> I know the thread is a little old, but, I just happened back by and must ask: What the heck constitutes a "size and a half?"
> 
> Anybody is welcome to shed light on this.


I was wondering the exact same thing.


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

I assumed size and a half to big for the rider? So an inch and a half to big. Perhaps they need 16" and currently have 17.5"


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

seabiscuit91 said:


> I assumed size and a half to big for the rider? So an inch and a half to big. Perhaps they need 16" and currently have 17.5"


That has to be it.


----------



## Moore Norma (Jul 10, 2017)

Possibly check on craiglist for saddles in your area. I bought several saddles online and 4 saddles later I found one that fits my wide caboose and her back. What looked like a deal wasn't. All in all I spent well over a 1000.00 on saddles before finding the one I am riding in, ironically enough, it turned up in a pawn shop I frequent and was one of the least expensive ones I bought lol go figure. If I had it to do over again I wouldn't have bought one without trying it to see if it fit me and Emma.

Good luck on your hunt


----------



## wilsonaact (May 6, 2017)

"Size and a half" meaning that my saddle seat is a 17" and I need a 15.5"


----------

